# Grasslin Plug-in Timers....resets.



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

I bought this timer on sale from drfosters&smith not too long ago and it came nicely package and everything, I installed it, programmed the digital timer...

Omg this digital timer is unacceptable..! The timer resets every now and then leaving my plants co2-deprived. It's as if the power went out and then the thing shuts down and then instantly starts up with 12:00am blinking. Have you guys ever experienced this resetting? It's maddening! I am using this timer on coralife digital power center's circuit plug-in (not on timer circuit) could this be the main problem? or it's really just a bad timer if it just resets like that... It even has a back-up battery built-in...I unplugged the whole timer and the time remains on the LCD...Should I take the timer apart and replace the battery?? no difference? Tonight, it worked fine to turn on and turn off the times I wanted...it's just this RANDOM resetting that happens once in a while (every 2 or 3 days) and it happened tonight...it's really ticking me off. You guys think I got a dud timer perhaps??? A defect? 

Where can I find a similar timer like this but without the malfunctioning? Information would greatly be appreciated! Please make the timer affordable all I need is a single plug-in circuit timer for circuit timer


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

NeonFlux said:


> I bought this timer on sale from drfosters&smith not too long ago and it came nicely package and everything, I installed it, programmed the digital timer...
> 
> Omg this digital timer is unacceptable..! The timer resets every now and then leaving my plants co2-deprived. It's as if the power went out and then the thing shuts down and then instantly starts up with 12:00am blinking. Have you guys ever experienced this resetting? It's maddening! I am using this timer on coralife digital power center's circuit plug-in (not on timer circuit) could this be the main problem? or it's really just a bad timer if it just resets like that... It even has a back-up battery built-in...I unplugged the whole timer and the time remains on the LCD...Should I take the timer apart and replace the battery?? no difference? Tonight, it worked fine to turn on and turn off the times I wanted...it's just this RANDOM resetting that happens once in a while (every 2 or 3 days) and it happened tonight...it's really ticking me off. You guys think I got a dud timer perhaps??? A defect?
> 
> Where can I find a similar timer like this but without the malfunctioning? Information would greatly be appreciated! Please make the timer affordable all I need is a single plug-in circuit timer for circuit timer


This usually happens when the Load is more than the timer can switch on/off. I had to buy 2 different ones for myself. I use a light weight one rated at 5 amps for my lights and had to switch to a 15 amp one for my CO2 solenoid. I had 2 of the 5 amp one but the CO2 kept resetting it. I had to redo it every 2-3 days or so. Since upping to a heavy duty timer I haven't had a problem.

How many amps is this timer rated for. I used to run the non digital version, I think the mechanical ones work better with larger load items.

Craig


----------



## Moo.H (Mar 31, 2009)

for what its' worth.
I just recently added a controller system to my reef tank,(this can also be applied to Freshwater)
I have the Reef Keeper Elite.
WOW, if you have the cash...it almost takes the fun out of the hobby, the thing will literally do everything for you.

But if you dont they also have smaller unit as well.

http://www.digitalaquatics.com/m_product_info.php?part_number=30-0011-001


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

WOW!!! That thing is crazy. "Yeah, you have pretty nice PH controller but does it have an ether net connection, mine does".

I use a Coralife digital power strip that I have been happy with oncs I figured out all of its intricacies and your regular run of the mill "walmart" analog timers. It has been a pretty consistant setup for a year or so.



Moo.H said:


> for what its' worth.
> I just recently added a controller system to my reef tank,(this can also be applied to Freshwater)
> I have the Reef Keeper Elite.
> WOW, if you have the cash...it almost takes the fun out of the hobby, the thing will literally do everything for you.
> ...


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Technical Specifications (Standard)*
Voltage 110-120 V AC
Switch Rating 15A Resistive
Ambient Temp. Range 14ºF to 122º F
*Grounded 3-conductor plug and receptacle included.

Technical Specifications (Digital)
Input Voltage 120VAC
Switch Rating 15A Res. @ 120V AC
Time Base Quartz Stabilized
Ambient Temp. Range 14°F to 122°F
Programs 12 (6 on; 6 off)


----------



## jmhart (Nov 13, 2007)

I count this thread on at least 3 forums....impatient for an answer?:-k:lol:


I recommend Brinks from Wal-Mart. Cheaper, easier to return, better reliability. I understand the probelm with those is that they take up more than one outlet, but the solution isn't to find different timers, it's to find different power strips. I have a pretty nice collection of various sized and shaped power strips. For sure, the power squid is the best....picked 3 5-pronged of those up on woot for $17/shipped. There are also some other nice options in power strips where the outlets rotate. That way, you can have 4,5,even 6 timers all on the same outlet.

And, in case it never occured to anybody, you can plug all of your timed device into one power strip and put that power strip on a single timer. Sure, with this option you can't stagger lights or co2, but it's better than nothing while your figure something else out.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

jmhart said:


> I count this thread on at least 3 forums....impatient for an answer?:-k:lol:
> 
> I recommend Brinks from Wal-Mart. Cheaper, easier to return, better reliability. I understand the probelm with those is that they take up more than one outlet, but the solution isn't to find different timers, it's to find different power strips. I have a pretty nice collection of various sized and shaped power strips. For sure, the power squid is the best....picked 3 5-pronged of those up on woot for $17/shipped. There are also some other nice options in power strips where the outlets rotate. That way, you can have 4,5,even 6 timers all on the same outlet.
> 
> And, in case it never occured to anybody, you can plug all of your timed device into one power strip and put that power strip on a single timer. Sure, with this option you can't stagger lights or co2, but it's better than nothing while your figure something else out.


Haha, you bet I'm impatient for some quick answers jmhart lol I'll have to try the product called brinks you recommend


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Also Belkin makes a nice Power Strip that the outlets rotate. You can see it in my DIY thread over at TPT on my tank build and also in my Nano Journal.

Craig


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi NeonFlux,

Another thought is that of the problem may be your "load" (what you are plugging into the timer). Your solenoid is an "inductive" (magnetic) load, not a "resistive" load such as a light. I have found some of the timers I have purchased do not do well with inductive loads.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Hum very interesting Seattle, perhaps you can recommend me a timer plug in that will work with a inductive load? Or any of you folks


----------

